

Top 10 Fatal URL Design Mistakes - ajbatac
http://seo2.0.onreact.com/top-10-fatal-url-design-mistakes

======
bdotdub
I totally agree, except the date one. I feel like many people don't take the
time to make their URLs look good.

I do like when I can go to /2008/06 and see all the posts from June.

Here's some more interesting reading on URL design:
<http://shiflett.org/blog/2008/mar/urls-can-be-beautiful>

~~~
thwarted
That's not the only reason. It is suggested that URLs be dated like that to
ensure their uniqueness and to generate a URL that is more permanent.

